# Pulsar Problem



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi All

Haven't posted for a long time, but been on the side lines, I have a very old "Solar" Pulsar gents watch,been working fine but it is of the type where a capacitor is used instead of a battery, the capacitor was only holding charge for approximately 5 hours, i have changed it for another unused one I had, I then tried to find a spare for the future but can't find any available, question would anyone have or know where I can purchase one, it is a Renata G1120, thanks in anticipation.










Dave S


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Try Cousins, movement number will be needed.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

www.renata.com/contact

email them with some ol' waffle about being a service company doing repairs and needing a source of or alternate for the g1120.

ask for a sample so you can test it prior to ordering in bulk.

:yes:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Rotundus said:


> www.renata.com/contact
> 
> email them with some ol' waffle about being a service company doing repairs and needing a source of or alternate for the g1120.
> 
> ...


Naughty, but worth a try.


----------

